# All aboard the Mavs bandwagon



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dirk Nowitzki (driver) hooting the horn of the Mavericks bandwagon_

This is the thread which I will bump after we win the title. I am here proclaiming that the Dallas Mavericks will win the NBA championships this year. Post if you think the Mavericks will win the NBA championship

Who's with me?

1. Theo!
2. DHarris34Phan
3. SMDre
4. Zach
5. _Dre_




If by some chance we don't win, I shall let this thread rest in piece


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

LETS GO MAVS BABY...LEAD US TO THE PROMISED LAND DIRK!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm on this train with a first class seat. :dogpile: 

With Dirk as the Conductor and Bradley as the Caboose, Lets Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm all for the bold statement when I'm not the only person making it....I got people to hide behind. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I am a pessimist at heart so I don't want to jinx the season by declaring the Mavs will win the championship.

However I don't need to board the bandwagon because I have been on it for the last 15 years. Lets just say it was a bumpy ride in the 90's. I had to hang on for dear life.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Can I be the caboose?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

mavsman said:


> I am a pessimist at heart so I don't want to jinx the season by declaring the Mavs will win the championship.
> 
> However I don't need to board the bandwagon because I have been on it for the last 15 years. Lets just say it was a bumpy ride in the 90's. I had to hang on for dear life.


I'm with you 100%.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Zach said:


> Can I be the caboose?



Not if I join after you.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Not if I join after you.



Didn't ask you!!

Where in NC you at?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Greensboro, its a nice place to live in NC. Too bad its boring as hell living around here though.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Greensboro, its a nice place to live in NC. Too bad its boring as hell living around here though.



What high school did you go to? If you don't mind, that is.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Post if you think the Mavericks will win the NBA championship


i thought so before i knew u would face us in the 1st round.i am sorry for u guys,but,no,u can't.i am sorry to know u gotta play against us in the 1st round. :biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

So what happens to this bandwagon if they don't win the championship?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We pretend this thread never happened and we quietly return to our days work.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> So what happens to this bandwagon if they don't win the championship?



We don't think like that. BLASPHEMY!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have allready been on the Badwagon since Avery took over.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

If you guys have this team next year, I believe you can win it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsman said:


> ...However I don't need to board the bandwagon because I have been on it for the last 15 years. Lets just say it was a bumpy ride in the 90's. I had to hang on for dear life.


I've been on it since they pulled the name out of Don Carter's hat in 1979. During the early '90's, my co-workers would give me a hard time because I would wear my Mavs jacket during the winter (wish I still had it).

WHEN, not if, they win it, I will cry and have a funny feeling down low all at the same time.


----------

